# Format Factory> output folder



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Question: I have a dum dum question 

I want to store my video and audios on my 1TB personnel drive, rather then put them on my main HD drive, which is much smaller, taking up a lot of room.

Now I have two folder set up in my F drive (personnel Drive.) AVI Movies and Audio sounds. Presently it sends this stuff to a folders called FF output in Documents or MTH-Movies on desk top folder, all of which is on C drive.

How do I tell it to send this info in the faormat factory output to send them to the f Drive. 

Reversely, How di I retreve this file in the folders from DVD flicks?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Direct Current said:


> How do I tell it to send this info in the format factory output to send them to the f Drive.


If you want to permanently set your a folder on your f drive as the output destination:
on the opening screen in the menu bar at the top is an icon with "Options" written next to it - click on the icon and it will show the default destination and a button marked "change" click this to allow you to browse for your preferred folder on f drive 

If you want to change the destination once you have set up your conversion parameters you can also change the destination from the bottom of the window that first comes up, where you add your files etc - there is a drop down that lets you choose from pre-entered folders (you can add folders if you have more than one place you commonly want files to go to) or you can use the "Browse" button next to it



> Reversely, How do I retrieve this file in the folders from DVD flicks?


do you mean how do you retrieve files from your f drive when in DVD Flick?

If so when you click on the "Add Title" button it will open a window which will allow you to navigate to your f drive via My Computer and once there, find your folder with your converted files in it.


hope this helps DC :wave:


----------

